#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > The Miscellaneous Zone >  >  Refrigeration and Air-Conditioning - IIT Kgp

## FaaDoOEngineer

*59:31 Lecture -1 History of Refrigeration* 
*

* 

*59:46 Lecture -2 Refrigerant Compressors and Development*  
*

* 

*57:59 Lecture -3 Applications of RTAC*  
*

* 

*59:09 Lecture -4 Review of Fundamentals*  
*

* 

*59:44 Lecture - 5 Review of Fundamentals* 
*

* 
*59:52 Lecture -6 Fundamentals of Fluid Flow*  
*

* 

*59:54 Lecture -7 Fundamentals of Heat Transfer*  
*

* 

*59:51 Lecture -8 Methods of Producing Low Temperatures* 
*

* 

*56:30 Lecture -9 Air Cycle Refrigeration Systems*  
*

* 

*59:51 Lecture -10 Vapour Compression Refrigeration Systems*  
*

* 

*59:53 Lecture -11 Vapour Compression Refrigeration Systems*  
*

* 

*59:52 Lecture -12 Vapour Compression Refrigeration Systems(contd.)*  
*

* 

*59:38 Lecture -13 Vapour Compression Refrigeration Systems(contd.)* 
*

* 

*59:54 Lecture -14 Vapour Absorption Refrigeration Systems* 


 

*57:54 Lecture - 15 Vapour Absorption Refrigeration System*  
*

* 

*59:40 Lecture -16 Vapour Absorption Refrigeration Systems(Contd.)*  
*

* 

*59:55 Lecture -17 Vapour Absorption Refrigeration Systems (Contd.)*  
*

* 

*59:42 Lecture -18 Worked Out Examples 1*  
*

* 

*59:53 Lecture -19 Worked Out Examples 2*  
*

* 

*59:50 Lecture -20 Compressor*  
*

* 

*59:46 Lecture -21 Compressor (Contd.)*  
*

* 

*59:56 Lecture -22 Compressor (Contd.)*  
*

* 

*59:44 Lecture -23 Compressor (Contd.)* 


 

*59:48 Lecture - 24 Compressor (Contd.)*  
*

* 

*59:47 Lecture - 25 Compressor (Contd.)*  
*

* 

*59:51 Lecture - 26 Condensers*  
*

* 

*59:49 Lecture - 27 Condensers*  
*

* 

*53:11 Lecture - 28 Condensers and Evaporators*


 
*59:46 Lecture - 29 Evaporators*



 
*59:56 Lecture - 30 Expansion Devices* 





*59:57 Lecture - 31 Expansion Devices* 





*59:54 Lecture - 32 Analysis of Complete Vapour Compression System* 





*59:52 Lecture - 33 Refrigerants* 





*59:18 Lecture - 34 Psychrometry* 





*59:00 Lecture - 35 Psychrometric Processes* 





*59:59 Lecture - 36 Inside Design Conditions Thermal Comfort* 





*59:52 Lecture - 37 Psychrometry of Air Conditioning Systems* 





*59:49 Lecture - 38 Air Conditioning Systems* 





*59:51 Lecture - 39 Cooling & Heating Load Calculations* 





*59:55 Lecture - 40 Cooling and Heating Load Calculations* 





*59:48 Lecture - 41 Cooling and Heating Load Calculations (Contd.)* 





*59:48 Lecture - 42 Cooling & Heating Load Calculations (Contd.)* 





*59:43 Lecture - 43 Selection of Air Conditioning Systems* 





*59:55 Lecture - 44 Transmission and Distribution of Air* 





*59:29 Lecture - 45 Transmission and Distribution of Air (Contd.)* 





*58:59 Lecture - 46 Space Air Distribution*










  Similar Threads: Refrigeration and Air Conditioning pdf Refrigeration and Air Conditioning by IIT KGP refrigeration and air conditioning Air-conditioning & refrigeration Refrigeration & air conditioning

----------

